# Patrolman Ruse, Pendergass Police Department



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Patrolman Ruse was shot and killed following a vehicle pursuit on GA 129 at approximately 2000 hours. 

The pickup truck that the victim officer was pursuing overturned near Pine Fork Church Road. As Patrolman Ruse approached the vehicle, one of the two occupants opened fire, striking him. The two suspects fled the scene but were both apprehended a short time later during a manhunt. One of the suspects suffered a gunshot wound to the leg. 

Patrolman Ruse was transported to Northeast Georgia Medical Center, in Gainesville, where he succumbed to his wounds. 

Patrolman Ruse was a U.S. military veteran. He had only served with the Pendergrass Police Department for 4 months and had previously served with other law enforcement agencies. He is survived by his wife and three young children. The Pendergass Police Department is a 7-person department that was formed in 2002.


----------

